# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو > خبر: معرفی جدیدترین آپدیت های لازاروس

## MohsenB

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم

در این تاپیک انشاءالله جدیدترین آپدیت های لازاروس قرار خواهد گرفت :

آخرین نسخه که عرضه شده در تاریخ سه شنبه هفتم شهریور 91 ( 28/8/2012 ) می باشد : 


*Lazarus 1.0*

رفتن به صفحه دانلود نسخه های مختلف .
این لیست شامل :

Lazarus Windows 32 bits
Lazarus Windows 64 bits
Lazarus Linux x86_64 RPM
Lazarus Linux SRC RPM
Lazarus Linux i386 RPM
Lazarus Zip _ GZip
Lazarus Documentation
Lazarus Mac OS X i386
Lazarus Linux amd64 DEB
Lazarus Linux i386 DEB
Lazarus Mac OS X ppc

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## delphi887

ممنون
من داشتم از نسخه RC2  استفاده می کردم فکر کردم این همون نسخه هستش ولی بعد اینکه یکم دقت کردم دیدم دیگه RC نیست و نسخه 1 اومده.
البته فکر نکنم تغییر زیادی با نسخه 1.0RC2 داشته باشه ولی میرم که دانلود کنم و ادامه کارهامو با ویرایش جدید انجام بدم

----------


## MohsenB

با سلام

ویرایش 1.0.4 عرضه شد 

دانلود

تغييرات

موفق باشید

----------


## MohsenB

با سلام

ویرایش 1.0.6 عرضه شد 

دانلود

تغييرات

موفق باشید

----------


## gholami146

آقا یون جسارتن من تا حالا با لازاروس کار نکردم
الان که دیدمش یک سوال واسم پیش اومده 
چرا در حالی که خود محیط دلفی وجود داره از محیط لازاروس برای کد نویسی استفاده کنیم ؟
آیا مزیت خاصی دارد ؟

----------


## MohsenB

با سلام

ویرایش 1.0.8 عرضه شد 

دانلود

تغييرات

در این عرضه علاوه بر برطرف کردن مشکلات از fpc 2.6.2 نیز استفاده شده است .



موفق باشید

----------


## delphi887

سلام
مدتها بود به برنامه نویس سر نزده بودم  :لبخند: 
گفتم خبر انتشار لازاروس ۱.۰.۱۰ رو بزارم بعد برم  :لبخند: 
دانلود http://sourceforge.net/projects/lazarus/files
تغییرات
http://wiki.lazarus.freepascal.org/L...xes_for_1.0.10

موفق باشید

----------


## MohsenB

با سلام

ویرایش 1.0.12 عرضه شد 

دانلود

تغييرات



موفق باشید

----------


## developing

با سلام

نسخه ی 1.1.99 آلفا عرضه شد. 
این نسخه پیش آزمایشی برای عرضه ی نسخه ی 1.2 خواهد بود.

دانلود 

نکته: برای دانلود به صفحه ی مربوطه می رید و بعد از اینکه بر روی سیستم عامل مورد نظرتون کلیک کردید؛ در قسمت بالا هنوز نسخه تغییر نکرده ولی کمی پایین تر بر روی Lazarus 1.1.99.0 Alpha pre-release کلیک می کنید.

تغییرات

البته از شما عزیزان خواسته شده که با آزمون قرار دادن این IDE، باگ های احتمالی رو گزارش کنید. برای گزارش می تونید به سایت lazarus.freepascal.org مراجعه نمایید.

اطلاعات تکمیلی

----------


## developing

با سلام

کاندید نخست برای نسخه ی 1.2.0 عرضه شد.(Lazarus 1.2 RC1)

تغییرات

رفتن به صفحه دانلود

چگونه این نسخه را در کنار نسخه های قبلی نصب کنیم؟

نکته: از شما خواسته شده است که تا نسخه ی نهایی صبر  نکنید و با دانلود و استفاده از این نسخه به توسعه دهندگان لازاروس کمک کنید تا زودتر به نسخه ی نهایی برسند و خطاهای احتمالی ( مشکلات در IDE، در کامپوننت ها، در شکست های اجرا و ...) را با آنها در میان بگذارید.

توسعه دهندگان لازاروس تصمیم گرفته اند تا زودتر از موعد مقرر در نقشه راه شان (Road Map) این نسخه را به صورت عمومی عرضه نمایند تا خطاهای بیشتری توسط استفاده کنندگان کشف و اعلام گردد. برای دیدن تاریخ انتشار نهایی و گزارشات واصله به این آدرس مراجعه نمایید.

سوال: RC که بعد از نام یک نرم افزار می آید چیست؟
برای خود من این سوال بود که این به چه معناست بعدها فهمیدم که RC در واقع سر واژه های Release Candidate به معنای *"کاندید انتشار"* است.

اطلاعات تکمیلی

----------


## developing

با سلام

نخستین کاندید نسخه ی 1.4 از محیط توسعه قدرتمند لازاروس برای سیستم عامل های زیر ارائه شد:Windows: 98, 2000, XP, Vista, 7 (32 or 64bit)
On 64bit it is recommended to use the 32bit IDE.
FreeBSD/Linux: gtk 2.8 or qt4.5 (32 or 64bit.)
Mac OS X:      10.5 to 10.10, 10.9+ without IDE debugger (gdb works),
               LCL only 32bit, non LCL apps can be 64bit


همونطور که در نوشته مشخص است:
در نسخه های 64 بیتی ویندوز توصیه شده که نسخه ی 32 بیتی را نصب نمایید.
در FreeBSD و لینوکس شما می توانید نسخه 32 یا 64 را بر روی چارچوب های GTK 2.8 و یا Qt 4.5 نصب نمایید.
در مک هم روی نسخه های 10.5 تا 10.10 می توانید نصب کنید. در نسخه های 10.9 به بعد بدون اشکالزدا
 همینطور باید دقت کنید که بر روی مک: در نسخه های 32 بیتی لازاروس، شما می توانید از کامپوننت های لازاروس (LCL) استفاده کنید ولی اگر بخواهید نسخه ی 64 بیتی لازاروس را نصب نمایید، نمی توانید از کامپوننت های لازاروس استفاده نمایید و باید از امکانات فری پاسکال استفاده نمایید.


خواهش از شما:
از شما خواسته شده که این نسخه رو بیازمایید (تست کنید) و گزارش های خود را برای بهبود این نسخه به آنها ارسال نمایید.
اگر گزارشی برای خطا، باگ، توسعه و .. دارید می توانید به دو روش زیر عمل کنید:
1- گزارش در تالار و مطلب مربوطه (البته این روش کمی غیر حرفه ای است)
مطلب در مورد نسخه 1.4

2- استفاده از گزارشگر خطا (Bug Reporter) در سایت 
یعنی رفتن به آدرس زیر، ورود (login) یا ثبت نام و سپس گزارش خطا
ردیابی اشکال (Bug Tracking)



*برای دیدن امکانات جدید و تغییرات در این نسخه کلیک نمایید.*


*دانلود لازاروس نسخه ی 1.4RC1  :*

برای دریافت این نسخه به صفحه فایلهای پروژه لازاروس بروید
ابتدا سیستم عامل خود را انتخاب نموده 
سپس بر روی نسخه ی دلخواه خود کلیک نمایید و 
پس از آن IDE مخصوص را دانلود نماید.
صفحه فایلهای پروژه لازاروس

اطلاعات بیشتر در اینجا

----------


## developing

با سلام


با ذکر این نکته که تغییرات این نسخه با RC1 تفاوت چندانی نکرده است(فقط حدود بیست، سی تا از گیر(Bug)های نسخه رفع شده است)
دومین کاندید نسخه ی 1.4 از محیط توسعه قدرتمند لازاروس برای سیستم عامل های زیر ارائه شد:Windows: 98, 2000, XP, Vista, 7 (32 or 64bit)
On 64bit it is recommended to use the 32bit IDE.
Win98 IDE needs building with flag -dWIN9XPLATFORM.
FreeBSD/Linux: gtk 2.8 or qt4.5 (32 or 64bit.)
Mac OS X:      10.5 to 10.10, 10.9+ without IDE debugger (gdb works),
               LCL only 32bit, non LCL apps can be 64bit


همونطور که در نوشته مشخص است:
در نسخه های 64 بیتی ویندوز توصیه شده که نسخه ی 32 بیتی را نصب نمایید.
در FreeBSD و لینوکس شما می توانید نسخه 32 یا 64 را بر روی چارچوب های GTK 2.8 و یا Qt 4.5 نصب نمایید.
در مک هم روی نسخه های 10.5 تا 10.10 می توانید نصب کنید. در نسخه های 10.9 به بعد بدون اشکالزدا
 همینطور باید دقت کنید که بر روی مک: در نسخه های 32 بیتی لازاروس، شما می  توانید از کامپوننت های لازاروس (LCL) استفاده کنید ولی اگر بخواهید نسخه ی  64 بیتی لازاروس را نصب نمایید، نمی توانید از کامپوننت های لازاروس  استفاده نمایید و باید از امکانات فری پاسکال استفاده نمایید.


خواهش از شما:
از شما خواسته شده که این نسخه رو بیازمایید (تست کنید) و گزارش های خود را برای بهبود این نسخه به آنها ارسال نمایید.
اگر گزارشی برای خطا، باگ، توسعه و .. دارید می توانید به دو روش زیر عمل کنید:
1- گزارش در تالار و مطلب مربوطه (البته این روش کمی غیر حرفه ای است)
مطلب در مورد نسخه 1.4

2- استفاده از گزارشگر خطا (Bug Reporter) در سایت 
یعنی رفتن به آدرس زیر، ورود (login) یا ثبت نام و سپس گزارش خطا
ردیابی اشکال (Bug Tracking)



*برای دیدن امکانات جدید و تغییرات در این نسخه کلیک نمایید.*


*دانلود لازاروس نسخه ی 1.4RC2  :*

برای دریافت این نسخه به صفحه فایلهای پروژه لازاروس بروید
ابتدا سیستم عامل خود را انتخاب نموده 
سپس بر روی نسخه ی دلخواه خود کلیک نمایید و 
پس از آن IDE مخصوص را دانلود نماید.
صفحه فایلهای پروژه لازاروس

----------


## developing

با سلام

بالاخره بعد از 3 کاندید انتشار(RC)، نسخه ی پایدار 1.4 از محیط توسعه ی قدرتمند لازاروس به بازار اومد :لبخند گشاده!: 
نسخه ی 1.4 لازاروس برای سیستم عامل های زیر ارائه شده است:Windows: 98, 2000, XP, Vista, 7 (32 or 64bit)

 On 64bit it is recommended to use the 32bit IDE.

 Win98 IDE needs building with flag -dWIN9XPLATFORM.

FreeBSD/Linux: gtk 2.8 or qt4.5 (32 or 64bit.)
Mac OS X:      10.5 to 10.10, 10.9+ without IDE debugger (gdb works),

                LCL only 32bit, non LCL apps can be 64bit


همونطور که در نوشته مشخص است:
در نسخه های 64 بیتی ویندوز توصیه شده که نسخه ی 32 بیتی را نصب نمایید.
در FreeBSD و لینوکس شما می توانید نسخه 32 یا 64 را بر روی چارچوب های GTK 2.8 و یا Qt 4.5 نصب نمایید.
در مک هم روی نسخه های 10.5 تا 10.10 می توانید نصب کنید. (در نسخه های 10.9 به بعد بدون اشکالزدا)
 همینطور باید دقت کنید که بر روی مک: در نسخه های 32 بیتی لازاروس، شما می   توانید از کامپوننت های لازاروس (LCL) استفاده کنید ولی اگر بخواهید نسخه  ی  64 بیتی لازاروس را نصب نمایید، نمی توانید از کامپوننت های لازاروس   استفاده نمایید و باید از امکانات فری پاسکال استفاده نمایید.


خواهش از شما:
از شما خواسته شده که این نسخه رو بیازمایید (تست کنید) و گزارش های خود را برای بهبود این نسخه به آنها ارسال نمایید.
اگر گزارشی برای خطا، باگ، توسعه و .. دارید می توانید به دو روش زیر عمل کنید:
1- گزارش در تالار و مطلب مربوطه (البته این روش کمی غیر حرفه ای است)
مطلب در مورد نسخه 1.4

2- استفاده از گزارشگر خطا (Bug Reporter) در سایت 
یعنی رفتن به آدرس زیر، ورود (login) یا ثبت نام و سپس گزارش خطا
ردیابی اشکال (Bug Tracking)



*برای دیدن امکانات جدید و تغییرات در این نسخه کلیک نمایید.*


*دانلود لازاروس نسخه ی 1.4:*

برای دریافت این نسخه به صفحه فایلهای پروژه لازاروس بروید
ابتدا سیستم عامل خود را انتخاب نموده 
سپس بر روی نسخه ی دلخواه خود کلیک نمایید و 
پس از آن IDE مخصوص را دانلود نماید.
صفحه فایلهای پروژه لازاروس

----------


## gbg

از اندروید چه خبر

----------


## developing

با سلام

چیز جدیدی به این نسخه اضافه نشده و مثل قبل شما می‎تونید با استفاده از لازاروس + ابزارهای دیگه برای اندروید برنامه‎نویسی کنید:
ابزارهایی مثل:
lazToAPK
laz4android

و البته اونهایی که با استفاده از FPC برنامه‎نویسی رو دوست دارن می‎تونند از ابزار زیر استفاده کنند که فکر کنم کمی هم سخت باشه. :لبخند گشاده!: 
پاسکال برای اندروید

و برای یک ارائه جدید:  یک سری از افراد دیگر (به جز توسعه دهندگان لازاروس) کامپوننت و افزونه‎ای ارائه دادند به نام «اندروید ماژول ویزارد» (Android Module Wizard)  که با اضافه شدن به محیط توسعه لازاروس (IDE) باعث افزایش توانایی این  محیط جهت تولید کد و برنامه‎نویسی به صورت دیداری (Visual) برای اندروید  می‎گردد.

نکته: برای استفاده  از این کامپوننت و افزونه‎ی قدرتمند، باید از «ای کلیپس» (Eclipse) هم  استفاده کنید. (البته برای تولید فایلهای پایه‎ی اندروید یعنی فایلهای  java. و class. که همه می‎دونید فایلهای مخصوص جاوا هستند.)
اگر این افزونه را دانلود کنید می‎بینید که نمونه‎هایی هم داره و البته برای کار با بانک اطلاعاتی SQlite هم نمونه کد داره.کدهای تولید شده حجمی بین 500 کیلوبایت تا 2 مگابایت دارن (که در برابر حداقل 5 مگابایت در دلفی بهینه‎تره)برای نصب می‎تونید از راهنمایی که در بسته‎ی پوشه‎ی نرم‎افزار وجود داره و بسیار جامع و کامل است، یاری بجویید.توسعه ی نسبتا سریعی داره طوری که طی کمتر از 3 سال به اینجا رسیدند.


کسانی که با لازاروس تجربه‎ی کدنویسی دارند می‎دونند که ویژگی‎هایی داره که در برابر دلفی قابل تامله: :متفکر: 1- پشتیبانی کامل از یونیکد و زبان‎های راست به چپ (حتی در برنامه‎های تولید شده برای اندروید)2- برنامه‎نویسی برای بیش از 8 معماری سخت‎افزاری و تولید کد برای بیش از 18 بستر نرم‎افزاری.3- خروجی اجرایی نهایی کم‎حجم‎تر از دلفی (مخصوصا برای اندروید که بسیار مهم است)4- رایگان بودن5- حجم کم‎تر نرم افزار محیط توسعه (IDE)
6- برنامه‎نویسی برای سخت‎افزار در حالت هسته (Kernel mode) که برای درایورنویسی استفاده داره.
ولی تجربه ای که من دارم اینه که اگه می‎خواید، برنامه‎نویسی برای موبایل (مخصوصا اندروید) انجام بدید به ترتیب زیر عمل کنید:1- اگر می‎خواید تمام امکانات اندروید زیر دستاتون باشه و از انتقال به محیط ها و زبان های جدید ترسی ندارید از Android Studio استفاده کنید.
2-  اگر می‎خواید برنامه‎هایی بنویسید که سرعت زیادی نیاز نداره (مثلا  بازی‎نویسی ندارید و یا منابع سخت‎افزاری زیادی نمی‎خواید به کارگیری کنید)  از Smart mobile studio استفاده کنیداین محیط زبانی بسیار شبیه به دلفی داره البته با کمی تغییرات.
این برنامه در پشت صحنه از Phone gap استفاده می کنه که کدهای جاوا اسکریپت و CSS و HTML تولید می کنه.3- اگر می‎خواید به زبان های وب مثل Java Script, HTML و CSS استفاده کنید از Phone Gap استفاده کنید
4-  اگر می‎خواید به زبان پاسکال پایبند باشید و به کارکردن‎های راحت مثل  دلفی، عادت نکردید (و البته تنبل نیستید) به سمت لازاروس برید.
5- اگر نمی‎خواید از دلفی دل بکنید، با مشکلات زبان فارسیش کنار میاید، حال یادگیری جدیدی ندارید، از دلفی استفاده کنید.
نکته: چون اینجا صحبت از خانواده‎ی پاسکال بود صحبتی از محیط‎های دیگه نشد. :بامزه: 
نکته2: میخواید بگید پس جاوا و Phone Gap چیه؟ خب به خاطر اینکه مطلب به اونها ربط داشت. :ناراحت: 
نکته3: برای کسانی که می‎خوان اطلاعات بیشتری داشته باشند محیط‎های Basic4Android  ، Xamarin و Eclipse هم وجود وجود داره که به ترتیب برای زبانهای سی شارپ(#C)، بیسیک(Basic)، و خانواده‎ی سی (++C/C) استفاده داره.


خود من ترجیح می‎دم از گزینه‎های 1 و 4 استفاده کنم، البته نیم‎نگاهی هم به 3 دارم، چون وب دست آدم رو باز میذاره. :گیج: 

امیدوارم جامع و کامل باشه و جوابتون رو در خودش داشته باشه.

یاحق

----------


## gbg

اصرار من به دلفی بودن بیشتر بخاطر Datasnap هستش
وگرنه مشکلاتش زیاده ، حجم و سرعت و پایدار نبودن برنامه
با لازاروس هم موفق نشدم کار کنم ، laz4android رو نصب کردم برنامه هم نوشتم (کوچیک) ولی اشکال زدایی اتصال با شبیه ساز و ... در کل برنامه رو نتونستم اجرا کنم

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

بله من حرف دوستمون رو تایید میکنم.
درسته لازاروس زبانش خود دلفی هست ولی برای نوشت یه برنامه در اندروید کلی مشکلات داشت که به خاطر مشکل فارسی در دلفی اندروید رفتم سراغ لازاروس اما دیدم مشکلات اندرویدش خیلی زیاد و پیچیده است.
پس گفتم یه جوری کنار میام تا مشکل فارسی اندروید دلفی حل بشه

----------


## developing

با سلام

نخستین کاندید انتشار(RC)، نسخه ی 1.6 از محیط توسعه ی قدرتمند لازاروس به بازار اومد :لبخند گشاده!: 
مهمترین تغییر در این نسخه نسبت به قبل:
استفاده از نسخه ی 3.0.0 از کامپایلر فری پاسکال است، در صورتی که در نسخه ی قبلی لازاروس (1.4.4) از نسخه ی 2.6.4 کامپایلر فری پاسکال استفاده شده است.

نسخه ی 1.4 لازاروس برای سیستم عامل های زیر ارائه شده است:windows
98,2k, XP, Vista, 7, 32 or 64bit


  Win98 and WinNT IDE needs FPC 2.6.4 and building with flag -dWIN9XPLATFORM

FreeBSD/Linux
  gtk 2.8 or qt4.5, 32 or 64bit

Mac OS X
  10.5 to 10.11, LCL only 32bit, non LCL apps can be 64bit


همونطور که در نوشته مشخص است:
در ویندوز 98 و NT شما نیاز به استفاده از نسخه ی 2.6.4 از فری پاسکال دارید که باید با کلید dWIN9XPLATFORM محیط لازاروس را کامپایل و بسازید.
در FreeBSD و لینوکس شما می توانید نسخه 32 یا 64 را بر روی چارچوب های GTK 2.8 و یا Qt 4.5 نصب نمایید.
در مک هم روی نسخه های 10.5 تا 10.11 می توانید نصب کنید. 
 همینطور باید دقت کنید که بر روی مک: در نسخه های 32 بیتی لازاروس، شما می    توانید از کامپوننت های لازاروس (LCL) استفاده کنید ولی اگر بخواهید  نسخه  ی  64 بیتی لازاروس را نصب نمایید، نمی توانید از کامپوننت های  لازاروس   استفاده نمایید و باید از امکانات فری پاسکال استفاده نمایید.


خواهش از شما:
از شما خواسته شده که این نسخه رو بیازمایید (تست کنید) و گزارش های خود را برای بهبود این نسخه به آنها ارسال نمایید.
اگر گزارشی برای خطا، باگ، توسعه و .. دارید می توانید به دو روش زیر عمل کنید:
1- گزارش در تالار و مطلب مربوطه (البته این روش کمی غیر حرفه ای است)
مطلب در مورد نسخه 1.6

2- استفاده از گزارشگر خطا (Bug Reporter) در سایت 
یعنی رفتن به آدرس زیر، ورود (login) یا ثبت نام و سپس گزارش خطا
ردیابی اشکال (Bug Tracking)



تغییرات نسخه ی 1.6
پشتیبانی از مک 10.11
برنامه ریزی برای حذف پشتیبانی از ویندوز 98 و ME در آینده ی نزدیک. مطلب مرتبط
معرفی Project Group که همانند قابلیت همسان خود در دلفی شما می توانید در یک گروه، چندین پروژه را داشته باشید.
و بقیه را از لینک زیر بخوانید
*برای دیدن امکانات جدید و تغییرات در این نسخه کلیک نمایید.*


*دانلود لازاروس نسخه ی 1.6:*

برای دریافت این نسخه به صفحه فایلهای پروژه لازاروس بروید
ابتدا سیستم عامل خود را انتخاب نموده 
سپس بر روی نسخه ی دلخواه خود کلیک نمایید و 
پس از آن IDE مخصوص را دانلود نماید.
صفحه فایلهای پروژه لازاروس

----------

